# Airpod 2 droit tombé -> HS



## hdaiforever (6 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon Airpods 2 droit qui est tombé, pas de haut j'étais assis sur une chaise, résultat il ne fonctionne plus.

Je l'ai acheté neuf sur leboncoin.

J'ai vu qu'on ne pouvait pas les ouvrir, qu'est ce que je peux faire ?

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (6 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
je suis étonné qu’une chute a endommagée ton AirPod, peut-être une perte de synchro bluetooh.





						Si votre AirPod gauche ou droit ne fonctionne pas
					

Découvrez la marche à suivre si votre AirPod gauche ou droit ne fonctionne pas.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai mon Airpods 2 droit qui est tombé, pas de haut j'étais assis sur une chaise, résultat il ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> ...



Neuf sur le bon coin ? vous avez la facture ?


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Mars 2020)

Oui j'ai la facture.

Pour la synchro j'ai tout essayé, depuis mon iMac, mon Ipad Pro -> rien, seul le gauche est détecté.
J'ai pourtant suivi tous les tutos officiels ou sur le net.


----------

